# Man killed, two officers injured in crash during police pursuit



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"St Peter died when he hit a tree"
https://sorb.chs.state.ma.us/sorbpublic/viewOffenderDetails.action?_p=aJESFbWwET-zIPNDF8O_GQ
Couldn't happened to a nicer guy....

blob:https://www.wcvb.com/f17b2f32-acc1-4867-8f65-50bd786f4c5d
RUTLAND, Mass. - WCBV

A Worcester man was killed and two police officers were injured in a crash involving a car and two police cruisers in Rutland, according to the Worcester County District Attorney's Office.

District Attorney Joseph D. Early said the crash happened Friday night after the victim drove away from a police stop in Paxton.
According to officials, the victim's car, a Ford Fusion, drifted over the double middle line on Route 122 and struck a Rutland K-9 police cruiser head-on. The Fusion then careened off into the woods.

A Paxton police cruiser, which was in pursuit, veered off the road in an attempt to avoid the crash and rolled over.

The victim, who has been identified as 63-year-old Kevin P. St. Peters, was pronounced dead at the scene, Early said.

According to Rutland Police Chief Nicholas A. Monaco, Rutland Police Officer Matthew Fenuccio and Paxton Police Officer Edward Santiago were both transported to UMass Medical Center with non-life-threatening injuries.

A Rutland Police K-9 named Cooney was involved in the crash. The dog was transported to a veterinarian and was ruled uninjured.

Officials said Paxton police received several calls shortly after 6 p.m. for reports of an erratic driver in town who was operating a Ford Fusion.

Paxton police located the car and followed it north on Route 122. Rutland police were alerted and one of their K-9 cruisers responded to the scene.

Early said the crash happened at about 6:35 p.m. Friday near 223 and 225 Barre Paxton Road, which is known as Route 122, north of Pleasantdale Road.
A WCVB photographer at the scene reported seeing two medical examiner vehicles pulling up to the scene of the crash and leaving later in the evening.

Firefighters and other emergency personnel were seen going into the woods off Route 122.

Video from the scene showed a police vehicle being dragged out of the woods and towed from the scene. The Rutland Police K-9 SUV was towed from the scene around 10:30 p.m. Friday.

Minutes later, a sedan with even more damage was towed away from the crash scene.
"I started to see all the cops and everything start to come through," said Joseph Senckowski, a cashier for a nearby business. "They started blocking off the road. It's been pretty crazy -- a lot of people asking questions, a lot of people curious about what is going on 'cause it's a small town."

The posted speed limit on that stretch of road is 50 mph.

The road reopened to traffic around 11 p.m. Friday after being shut down for approximately five hours.

The Worcester County District Attorney's Office, state police and Rutland police are investigating the cause of the crash.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank god all are ‘okay’ and recovering. 

Serves as a great reminder to wear your seatbelts


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

the guy was a lvl 3.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> the guy was a lvl 3.


40 years of being a pedo. Looks like he's finally rehabilitated.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

HistoryHound said:


> 40 years of being a pedo. Looks like he's finally rehabilitated.


It really is the only "cure"


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Looks like the good lord came through


----------

